# Remington Rand - What do I have exactly?



## Lgcollector (Mar 6, 2018)

I am new to this world (new to the 1911A1 world anyway). I came across pistol and purchased it but after many hours of research... I’m still a little lost. Can someone shed some light on this and let me know what the approximate value is and give me a little more info on it?
Here is what I know: 
- it is a late version of the type 1 per the serial number. However it has the “NO” vs the No (small O” which would be correct for the year (early 1943).
- it appears to have the original box.
- it doesn’t look the magazine has ever had a round in it. 
- the gun itself is very clean. In would have taken pics outside but it’s late (and snowing) so I did the best I could. 

Any value would be a great help. 

Does the earlier serial number help with the value? I have looked around and don’t see the numbers from the first round very often. 

Thank you for your time in advance!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am a shooter, not a collector.
I have only reference books (which are easily and relatively inexpensively bought).

These 1911s were made in the millions, but a pristine and unused, in-the-box version like this one is hard to find.
And, yes, the relatively low serial number does materially affect the value of the piece.
The 1942—1943 production, inspected by FJA, with an unnumbered slide, of which yours is one, is worth between $3,200.00 and $3,500.00, or maybe more.

You will have to ascertain whether or not this pistol has been refinished or rebuilt, either by the US government or by a private party.
I note this because this pistol's original grips should show no rings around its grip screws, but yours has the rings.
Also check to see whether the mainspring housing has fine or coarse checkering. Fine checkering is correct for this gun, but coarse would indicate a rebuild.
Having been refinished or rebuilt would, of course, reduce its collectors' value considerably.


----------



## Lgcollector (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is a quick picture of the checkering. 

I would assume that this is fine?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think so.
But I don't know for sure.


----------

